# Romanian Open 2011



## Radu (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello everybody

Me and Olivér Perge are inviting you to the competition!

- The entrance is free!
- Venue is a great shopping center.
- Recommended hotel is 500m away from the venue and the special prices will be announced soon. They'll be around 55€/double - 4* Hotel.
- You might find very cheap flights to Cluj Napoca as it has many low cost companies that fly through it.
- The competition won't have many events, but more rounds, instead of many events with only 1 round each. (you can check the provisional program)
- Limited to only 55-60 competitors.
- We don't know anything about prizes yet and there are weak chances to have something interesting, but all the previous details might make this competition interesting for you!

Webpage: http://www.speedcubing.ro/p-38/romanian-open-2011-competitie-speedcubing

Radu


----------



## Slash (Apr 3, 2011)

Sounds interesting, I might go.

(and btw, Radu, edit your profile casue your YouTube username is abit long. I mean it should be 'speedcubingro' instead of 'http://www.youtube.../...cubingro'. just thought i'd tell you)


----------



## Radu (Apr 9, 2011)

Slash said:


> Sounds interesting, I might go.
> 
> (and btw, Radu, edit your profile casue your YouTube username is abit long. I mean it should be 'speedcubingro' instead of 'http://www.youtube.../...cubingro'. just thought i'd tell you)


Done. Thanks!

Special prices for the hotel are now listed. Please check the link in the first post. I think they are really decent for what the hotel offers.


----------



## Radu (May 1, 2011)

Short updates:
For the Romanian Open 2011, there have been added:
-1 more round for 2x2x2 Cube (so, a total of 3).
-1 more round for Pyraminx (total of 2 rounds).
-3x3x3 BLD has been changed from Best of 2 to Best of 3.
See you soon!
- Competitors limit extended to 65. Only a few places left!
See you soon!


----------



## Brunito (May 1, 2011)

love u Radu  pyra pyra pyra


----------



## Henrik (May 1, 2011)

Brunito said:


> love u Radu  pyra pyra pyra


 
No only pyra pyra


----------



## RaresB (May 1, 2011)

Nice to see the Romanian speedcubing community evolve. I was born in Galati but now i live in Canada


----------

